# Where is current ATITool release?



## Muhad (Mar 31, 2010)

Where can I get the latest and greatest ATITool release?

I have .27b3 and it doesn't work in W7 x64 because it's driver won't install.


----------



## OVRKIL (Apr 3, 2010)

I think the last revision was in 2006 and it does not support Win7.


----------



## erixx (Apr 3, 2010)

latest version if of January 2010


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2010)

erixx said:


> latest version if of January 2010



Where might this be? I assume it's not made by W1zzard unless you are reffering to GPU tool which was out June last year.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 3, 2010)

Were can we procure this jan 2010 version *cocks shotgun*


----------



## finndrummer (Apr 3, 2010)

ATITool_0.27b4 works great for me. 4890 / Windows 7 x64


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 3, 2010)

The last version was November 28, 2007 and was ATITool 0.27 Beta 4 

Alternate downloads:
Softpedia


This was the latest stable version:0.26 released Dec 08 2006


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's a link to the version I'm using with Windows 7 x64 Ultimate.

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/436/.html


----------



## digibucc (Apr 3, 2010)

here is a link to .27b4
installed W7 x64 no problem, testing now.


----------



## erixx (Apr 3, 2010)

erocker said:


> Where might this be? I assume it's not made by W1zzard unless you are reffering to GPU tool which was out June last year.



OMG, I owe you all some beers! I mixed Ati Tray and Tray Tools. Everything I said goes for Tray Tools...


----------



## Muhad (Apr 3, 2010)

digibucc said:


> here is a link to .27b4
> installed W7 x64 no problem, testing now.



Thanks for the link!


----------



## T1Cybernetic (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh nice, i actually thought there was not going to be a newer version of the tool


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2010)

erixx said:


> OMG, I owe you all some beers! I mixed Ati Tray and Tray Tools. Everything I said goes for Tray Tools...



ATi tray tools, and ATi tool.

you mixed them up again


----------



## erixx (Apr 4, 2010)

wonderful hahaha. Just add that the real Tool, is me hahahaa


----------



## OVRKIL (Apr 5, 2010)

95Viper said:


> The last version was November 28, 2007 and was ATITool 0.27 Beta 4
> 
> Alternate downloads:
> Softpedia
> ...



That's the date that I saw and I assumed it didn't support Win7 considering it was just released last year...


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 6, 2010)

Muhad said:


> Thanks for the link!



Your welcome.



95Viper said:


> The last version was November 28, 2007 and was ATITool 0.27 Beta 4
> 
> Alternate downloads:
> Softpedia
> ...





OVRKIL said:


> That's the date that I saw and I assumed it didn't support Win7 considering it was just released last year...



Uh... like, this is the year 2010 or did I miss sumtin?


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 19, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he meant Win7 was released last year


----------



## AudiTuner (Apr 29, 2010)

Ray Adam's ATI Tray Tools:

Version 1.6.9.1486, released April 22nd, 2010:
http://www.atitraytools.tk/


----------



## ny_driver (May 4, 2010)

I d/l ATI Tool .27 beta and it installs fine, but the core clock and memory clocks don't ever go up when running find max. When I hit find max the 3d renderer starts up, but nothing happens except it's apparently scanning for artifacts. Core and Mem both stay at 0.
I can't seem to get any program with "find max" feature to work........... very frustrating. I can manually increase the clocks with MSI Afterburner or Tray Tools and then scan for artifacts, but I want one of these programs to "find max" for me.

EDIT: aww shit nevermind.....tray tools has "find max".........


----------

